# [X11] Probleme clavier [résolu]

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec X11 / Gnome concernant la vitesse de répétition des touches du clavier. A chaque pression sur une touche du clavier, le caractères s'affiche 3 fois. Cela se produit depuis la dernière mise à jour.

Quel peuvent être les causes d'un tel problème ?

Merci.Last edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Mon Jan 04, 2010 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fenril

Salut,

Il s'agit probablement que tu utilises evdev en même temps que les drivers X11 habituels (mouse et kbd). Si c'est le cas, il faut commenter les lignes correspondant à ton clavier et ta souris dans le xorg.conf.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

j'ai bien evdev installé avec les pilote xf86-input pour le clavier, la souris et le synapsis.

Dois-je mettre en commentaire les lignes Input de la section ServerLayout ? Ou les lignes "Drivers" de chacune des sections input correspondante ?

Pour être lus précis :

- en mode console la saisi clavier est normale

- dans la fenêtre d'authentification Gnome, la pression sur une touche affiche deux caractères à l'écran, le premier lors de l'appui sur la touche, le second lors de son relâchement.

----------

## Fenril

J'avais exactement le même problème sur un de mes postes lors du passage à la nouvelle version de xorg qui privilégiait evdev plutôt que les drivers X11 habituels. Je suppose que cela doit en être de même pour toi. Essaye de commenter tout dans l'InputDevice, si xorg ne démarre pas, alors commente uniquement les lignes Drivers. Ne pas oublier aussi de commenter aussi les options pointant vers les Input dans la section ServerLayout. Avec le nouveau xorg, tu n'as plus besoin de mouse et de kbd, tu peux désinstaller le paquet correspondant, et supprimer "keyboard" et "mouse" dans le paramètre INPUT du make.conf. Si pour une raison ou pour une autre evdev déconne, réinstalle le paquet xf86-input, supprime celui de evdev et décomment ce qui a été commenté précédemment. Mais il n'y a pas de raison pour que ça foire.

Le problème est simple : si tu utilises hal et donc conjointement evdev, hal va utiliser automatiquement evdev en détectant tes input, et xorg, en lisant ton xorg.conf va aussi charger les drivers X11 habituels. Du coup, tu te retrouves pour chaque input deux drivers qui se chargent de les faire fonctionner. Donc tu reçois les évènements de evdev et ceux des drivers X11, ce qui se traduit par une commande dédoublée.

----------

## xaviermiller

n'oubliez pas non plus de démarrer hal, et configurer clavier/souris via /etc/hal/...

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'ai trouvé des infos sur ce lien http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Evdev_Input. J'ai spécifié le pilote 'evdev' avec le Device correspondant dans les sections InputDevice comme indiqué dans ce document.

Tout fonctionne bien maintenant. Merci pour ton aide.

----------

